# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Samoborke, samoborci i svi ostali...

## Mukica

Pripremamo neku aktivnost u vrijeme fasnika (2 vikenda po 3 dana), pa me zanima ima li samoborki, osim Lu i Tiwi, koj bi nam se pridruzile?

Detalje cu za koji dan...

----------


## tučica

Evo i mene.

----------


## Mukica

e bok tučica
zainteresirana si da nam se pridruzis u aktivnostima na fasniku?

----------


## tučica

Mukica, rado bih pomogla.Možda neću moći sva tri dana ali već ćemo se nekako dogovoriti.Kad se bude znao plan i neki okvirni raspored sve se možemo konkretno dogovoriti.

----------


## frkica

Računaj i na mene.

----------


## Mukica

jeeeeeee  :D  :D

----------


## tučica

Mukice, kad će detalji?Baš sam znatiželjna  :Razz:

----------


## mu

evo i mene

----------


## Mukica

> Mukice, kad će detalji?Baš sam znatiželjna


RODA sudjeluje na Samoborskom fasniku nizom radionica. 

Sve se to dogadja u tjednu od petka 25.01. do nedjelje 03.02.2008. 

Roda ne bi bila aktivna svih 14 dana nego 2 puta po 3 dana, kao i prosle godine, ali radionice ne bi bile kao prosle godine nego drugacije. 

U tih 6 dan aorganizirale bi 6 tematski radionica u trajanju od 90 minuta na kojima bi se ciljano izradjivale tocno odredjene maske. Radionice bi zapocinjala u tocno odredjeno vrijeme, trajale 90 minuta i to je to - vas trebamo za pomoc u kreativnim radionicama i za drustvo na rodinom standu koji ce sat dva prije radionica i sat dva poslije biti biti ispred kina

nakon ili prije kreativnih, biti ce rodine radionice - svaki dan po jedna MŠD, PP I SUAS - jos ne znamo tocan raspored

----------


## Samoborka

Muki, i ja sam tu!!!  :D

----------


## tweety

a jel mogu doći SUAS-ovke/ci koji nisu samoborci?

----------


## Mukica

ofkors :D 
pa svi ste dobrosli i pozvani
ne samo samoborke i samoborci

----------


## Samoborka

Mukice, jeli ima kakve novosti po ovom pitanju?

----------


## Mukica

sve novosti su na topicu *Kreativci i standeri pomozite!* 

molim vas da se tamo upisete na listu kad bi mogle doci i pomoci nam malo oko svega

----------

